# Master Power MPAC521



## 5ft24 (Mar 20, 2021)

Anyone know where I can find a manual for a Master Power MPAC521 compressor? Picked one up for 50 bucks, but would like to have a manual. Cooper Tools is the parent company, but they are now Eaton, and Eaton has no info. I have searched everywhere, and nobody even lists Master Power or Cooper Tools as a brand.
This is a dual stack 2hp compressor.
Thanks


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

try this one to be close
*click here for the manual link*


----------



## 5ft24 (Mar 20, 2021)

iowagold said:


> try this one to be close
> *click here for the manual link*


Perfect, Thank you


----------



## 5ft24 (Mar 20, 2021)

How can I test the tanks to make sure they are sound? got it home, ran it up to 50PSI (rather quick) and opened the drain... got about 2 cups, maybe more of rusty water out... Guy said he used it quite a bit but hadn't for a while, so the water had been in there for who knows how long...


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea tank water is not a good thing...
on the larger compressors they have timed auto drains.
I will pm the link for those.
they use x ray at the factory for metal thickness...

maybe the guys in here know a trick for field testing...

there is a couple of hand held thickness testers..
but high priced in the old days...
not sure on the prices today...
things have went lower cost !

the old tapa tappa test works to make sure it has a nice ring to the tank...
but is not sure fire test for high pressure integrity...


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

5ft24,

I would just hydrotest the tank, its easy and very safe, see video:






Stephen



5ft24 said:


> How can I test the tanks to make sure they are sound? got it home, ran it up to 50PSI (rather quick) and opened the drain... got about 2 cups, maybe more of rusty water out... Guy said he used it quite a bit but hadn't for a while, so the water had been in there for who knows how long...


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol do not stand close to the tank!


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Paul,

Hydrostatic testing is quite safe, there are videos of tank failures with just a little stream of water spaying out for a few seconds. With the hydrostatic test there will be no catastrophic explosion if a tank fails, now using gas to test a tank, it would be better buried like an underground nuclear bomb test! lol










Stephen



iowagold said:


> lol do not stand close to the tank!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i did tank testing at a former life in industrial.
cage is a great idea!
we were low pressure testing at 20 psi.
just for welds.
but it can get exciting even at low pressure!

i would still inspect the tank with mirrors and the tap test for soft spots at the min.
and yes safe full pressure testing is a great idea!

coating the inside of the tank is a good plan!
and use an automatic water drain!


----------

